# TOYO HO9 M&S tyre pressures - WOW!!



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Further to the advice which I often offer to others, I popped to the weighbridge and ascertained my actual axle weights.

I then sent the following email to TOYO UK:

_*I have recently fitted 4 new Toyo tyres, plus a spare, to my motorhome. The tyres are HO9 215/70 R15C 109/107R. They have replaced a set of Continental, which had reached 5 years old, and were no doubt still fine. BUT...

The Fiat Ducato chassis has a sticker on a door pillar indicating what the tyre pressures might be, if this was a commercial vehicle. But it is not, it's a motorhome.

I have recently visited a weighbridge and the actual axle weights, in holiday mode, are as follows:

Rear: 1,900 kg maximum 2,000kg Front: 1,540kg maximum 1,850kg

Are you able to advise what tyre pressures would be appropriate for my new Toyo tyres?*_

This morning, just hours after sending the email, I received the following reply:

_*Good morning Norman,

Based on the information you have provided my pressure recommendations are as follows:

Front: 47psi

Rear: 54psi

If I can be of any further help please give me a call.

Best regards

Alan

Alan Meaker
Technical and Motorsport Manager
Toyo Tyre UK
T +44 (0)1933 414537*_

The FRONT value is identical to that of Continental, whilst the REAR value is 7psi lower!! The chassis sticker says almost 73 and 80!! A huge difference between what Fiat said and what the tyre manufacturers say. It pays to find out!! :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I emailed Falken the makers of my M+S tyres with all details.

Their reply was to refer me to the vehicle's handbook and use Fiat's recommended pressures.....not much help there then


----------

